# ww2 ship help



## ClayBurke (Jan 21, 2012)

My grandfather served in the Royal Canadian Navy on the HMCS Sussexvale K683 in WW2. I was hoping to build a model of her for him. So far I havent found one available. Does anybody know if there is a model available of this River Class frigate? I dont know anything about Naval ships so I dont really know what Im looking for other than what Ive learned googling his ship.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

As far as I know there are no mainstream Kits of a River Class Frigate. Your best bet for a kit maybe someone like Whit Ensign or a Resin Manufacturer. Hope this helps. I hope this link gives you some inspiration.....Cheers Mark

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...sg=AFQjCNFwzYSencT_6wlBSfDTA6XtjC3UfQ&cad=rja

If you look under Exhibitions and then Ships, you will find some details of the last surviving and preserved River Class Frigate in the World.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No there is a plastic kit by Foresight coming out. You get two in a box. In 1/700 they will be pretty small but its a start.

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10090054


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

These guys specialize in Canadian Naval Ship Models... saw them at a show near Toronto last year.

http://www.resinshipyard.com/pages/catalog.html


----------

